# Ideas about cleaning rust off bottle



## lindenst (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi wondering how to get this rust off without taking the lettering off?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 30, 2009)

Try baking soda, unless you want to go crazy with an exacto knife.
 A battery operated toothbrush makes cleanup faster, too.


----------



## TJSJHART (Dec 1, 2009)

would bar keepers friends work also?


----------



## athometoo (Dec 1, 2009)

i usually use a small pocket knife and gently scrape the large or heavy areas . then use lime away or barkeepers on the rest with an old tooth brush . good luck  sam


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 1, 2009)

Keep the barkeepers friend away from the paint.


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 1, 2009)

I like a product called SPOT-X water haze remover.  Works great on rust doesn't hurt pyro. You need to use a nice rag and rub it on.  I got it at Home Depot for about $2.00.


----------



## ombudsman (Jan 20, 2010)

I've used oxalic acid (Buy the powder at any drug store. Cheap.) to clean iron stains off of Arkansas quartz crystals. Works great. I do not know, however, how it would affect the lettering on the bottle.
 Dave


----------

